# zoomed powersun mercury vapor lamp



## Paige Lewis (Feb 7, 2011)

I was just wondering how often the lamp should be changed. I have been changing it every 6 months as this is what i had read to do but in the mean time i have read that you only need to change it every 12 months of use, i was just wondering how often other people changed theirs? Obviously i realise it depends on how often my tort gets outside, if i am lucky i will be able to get him outside for 3 months out of 12 but again that is unlikely with the uk weather.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2011)

If you can ever see your way clear to buy a UV meter, you can keep testing the light and not change it until the UV output drops.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne, i wil definitely look into getting a uv meter.


----------



## montana (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish they would just stop working when the U.V. drops past a certain amount ...

U.V. meters are spendy ..


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes a vet or tort club will have one for your to borrow/use. I replace my bulb after about 9 months of use...a compromise on the 12 months thing, because I realized how much my tort perks up when I replace it (the UVB really decays fast). I actually have never had mine last a whole year...my first two burnt out at the 9-10 month mark for whatever reason (two different brands). I'm on my third now. The 12 months quoted for MVBs is based on having it on 12 hours a day for 12 months...so I would assume if you have it on only 9 months of the year (or less than 12 hours a day), you should get more than 12 months out of it as your net amount of time on is less. The 6 months quoted is for UVB tubes typically. You can replace them as early as you see fit though. Its advantageous to the tort to replace every 6 months...I actually wouldn't mind doing that. From the data they used to have up at http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercuryvapourlamps.htm (they are re-testing now supposedly due to bulb model changes, and took down the old data), the UVB pretty severely drops off, and at 6-12 months you are getting a fraction of what it was when you turn it on, but supposedly, still a "sufficient" amount.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments, never guess whoes bulb went this morning, it was so weird after me thinking that it was about time i got a new one. I gather my tort will be ok for 2 -3 days without a uv emitting bulb, i have ordered a new one but it might take a few days, i don't think there is anywhere round where i live that sells them. I bought the t rex make this time as this seems so be people's favourite make.


----------



## Nay (Feb 9, 2011)

Is this the t rex? Good price??

http://cgi.ebay.com/UV-HEAT-BULB-10...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4156918090


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 9, 2011)

That is a lower UVB output T-Rex...you want the Active UV Heat if you have a desert type tort. Unfortunately hardly anywhere denotes the very small difference between the names...you have to hunt for it (I posted a thread awhile back after a lot of investigation, and only company even lying to me that they were just selling it cheap to promote it). That is about the going price for the high output but not this low output one. Haven't seen the high output one in awhile as I think they had production issues...might have to go with a Mega Ray (website currently shows they are in stock), or else Powersun.


----------



## TortieLuver (Feb 9, 2011)

I know the last Powersun I got came with a card you could fill out and send it. It warranted the bulb for one-year. The expected life of the bulb. UV meters are helpful.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.superpetsdirect.com/products/T-Rex-Active-UV-100w-Heat-Flood-Bulb.html 
This is the bulb i have ordered, is this the correct one? I ordered it yesterday morning and the status still says it is awaiting shipment, will my tort be ok for a few days without it? There is no estimated delivery date. I know it is no where near enough on its own but i am using nutrobal everyday until his bulb has arrived (due to the D3 in it).


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes the "active" UV heat is the good one. Lucky you can find one as here in the U.S. there aren't any (although Mega Rays are now back). Your tort is fine for a week or two without UVB when he's had some regularly before that...no worries...especially for older torts (a lot of people sustain their tort indoors for winter just on D3 too...but I think its tough to know how much to dose to be effective but not toxic). Just keep up the heat as needed with a house bulb until the T-Rex arrives.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Kate, the bulb arrived yesterday, i was amazed it came so quickly, i much prefer this one to the zoomed that i had before and my tort seems to like it to : )


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 12, 2011)

Great! Yeah I'm hoping some new data will come out soon so we can solve the question as to what MVB currently on the market is the best (in the past it was the Mega Ray and T-Rex Active UV Heat, which are the same bulb apparently, but who knows now). My tort sure perks up with a new bulb so I'm inclined to switch them out sooner than the 12 months recommended.


----------

